# Random Acts of Kindness



## sfcalifornia

When you travel to a foreign country in which you don't speak the language, you're unfamiliar with the customs and you have no clue as to what to do in certain situations, along comes someone completely out of the blue and rescues you from your predicament.  You try to show your appreciation somehow but your words of gratitude just don't measure up to how appreciative you are of their complete act of philanthropy.  Your rescuer then disappears into the crowd, never to be seen again. 

I was trying to get on a certain bus in Thailand to head north to Nong Khai.  I don't speak a word of Thai and no one at the busy bus station spoke English.  I kept repeating Nong Khai and I was pointed to a bus.  I stashed my gear in the luggage compartment, got on the packed bus and took one of the few remaining seats.  The bus pulled out and we went on our way.  About a half an hour in, the bus suddenly pulled over on the highway and pulled my luggage out onto the side of the road.  The driver motioned for me to get out of the bus.  My reaction of course was:  wtf??  Freaking out a little, I got off the bus. The driver then risked his life and waved down another bus speeding down the highway.  The drivers chatted for a couple of minutes and the other driver threw my luggage onto his bus and motioned me me to get on his bus.  Dazed, I did as I was told.  On this second bus, one of the passengers spoke some English and struck up a conversation.  I asked him what had just happened and he explained to me that no buses went to Nong Khai from the station I left from but the driver found the bus going to Nong Khai on the highway, overtook the correct bus, flagged him down and got me squared away.  Well I was just stunned.  

It's those random acts of kindness by complete strangers which make traveling most memorable.  Anyone else have a story to tell?


----------



## Mr. H.

I got nothin'.


----------



## Saigon

Nice story!!

I have a few, but one that springs to mind is in Georgia. I arrived in Gori and got a bit lost. This isn't normally such a problem but this time I was carryring my full backpack. Eventually I stopped an old man and asked him where a particular hotel was. 

Seeing I was a bit disoriented, the man literally took me by the hand and led me to the hotel. He didn't speak any English, but we communicated with sign language and a few words of Russian and he got me there. It took about 20 minutes out of his day, but he did it all for a smile. 

Oh, one other story from Syria. I went into a bakery and ordered a few pieces of the beautiful spicy bread they make there. The shop was small and rundown, and the owner looked like he hadn't had too many customers that...decade. Nevertheless, he handed me my bag and waved away my attempts to pay him. He just kept saying the Arabic words "guest" and "welcome". Little things, but they warm your heart.


----------



## Dante

do them all the time


----------



## ABikerSailor

sfcalifornia said:


> When you travel to a foreign country in which you don't speak the language, you're unfamiliar with the customs and you have no clue as to what to do in certain situations, along comes someone completely out of the blue and rescues you from your predicament.  You try to show your appreciation somehow but your words of gratitude just don't measure up to how appreciative you are of their complete act of philanthropy.  Your rescuer then disappears into the crowd, never to be seen again.
> 
> I was trying to get on a certain bus in Thailand to head north to Nong Khai.  I don't speak a word of Thai and no one at the busy bus station spoke English.  I kept repeating Nong Khai and I was pointed to a bus.  I stashed my gear in the luggage compartment, got on the packed bus and took one of the few remaining seats.  The bus pulled out and we went on our way.  About a half an hour in, the bus suddenly pulled over on the highway and pulled my luggage out onto the side of the road.  The driver motioned for me to get out of the bus.  My reaction of course was:  wtf??  Freaking out a little, I got off the bus. The driver then risked his life and waved down another bus speeding down the highway.  The drivers chatted for a couple of minutes and the other driver threw my luggage onto his bus and motioned me me to get on his bus.  Dazed, I did as I was told.  On this second bus, one of the passengers spoke some English and struck up a conversation.  I asked him what had just happened and he explained to me that no buses went to Nong Khai from the station I left from but the driver found the bus going to Nong Khai on the highway, overtook the correct bus, flagged him down and got me squared away.  Well I was just stunned.
> 
> It's those random acts of kindness by complete strangers which make traveling most memorable.  Anyone else have a story to tell?



Actually................yes.

One of the things that I always remembered to do while traveling around foreign lands with the U.S. Navy was to keep a phrase book of the native language in my pocket.  Did you know that about 80 percent of the people in Europe speak English as a second language?  If you're willing to spend some time mangling the local language and thumbing through a phrase book, most people will let you struggle for a couple of minutes and then tell you that they speak English.

In Thessaloniki Greece, I was rollerblading with my friend Dave and we came across a sports shop that had the Roces off road blades I'd been looking for.  I knocked on the door and the shop owner came out and asked what we wanted.  After about 30 seconds to 1 minute of stumbling through the language, she said she spoke English and asked what I wanted.  I pointed to the off road rollerblades and said I'd like those, but they were the wrong size, but if she could get them in a couple of days (the time we were in port), I'd buy them.  

She then asked if I had the money, and I said yes and showed her.  She then called another store and asked if we could wait 30 minutes, and served us coffee while we waited.  We also talked and asked if she knew of a good rock and roll club we could go to.  She looked at us for a couple of seconds, grabbed her business card, wrote something on the back of it and told us to look for a club called "Eros", and talk to the bartender.

We found the place, found the dude, gave him the card, and he then smiled at us and told us we were his guests for as long as we were in port.

We never paid a cover charge to get in (it was 10 bucks American per head) and got free drinks for the next 4 nights that we were there, and so did my friends.

But...................to get the good stuff while traveling, you've gotta realize that you're the foreigner and they're the natives.  

Matter of fact, when you make friends with the locals, they can tell you places off the beaten path that are much better than anything the other tourists have been able to find.

And......................then there was the time in Catania Sicily that Dave and I spent a few hours rollerblading with some of the locals from 11:00 pm until 3:00 am..................talk about fun.......................


----------



## Saigon

> Did you know that about 80 percent of the people in Europe speak English as a second language? If you're willing to spend some time mangling the local language and thumbing through a phrase book, most people will let you struggle for a couple of minutes and then tell you that they speak English.



This is so true!!

I always like it when tourists either begin with the Finnish "Moi!" (Hi!) or ask "Do you speak English?" before launching into their question. In which case I always help, and go to some effort to make sure they are ok. 

But sometimes tourists just launch into English, Russian or German without even an 'Excuse me" or asking if I speak their language....I do find that rude, and once or twice have pretended not to understand them as a response. 

Very nice story, by the way, AKB!


----------



## MeBelle

sf-I forgot to come back here! Sorry!

My story isn't as awesome as your story but for me, at the time, it was a blessing!

I was 8 months pregnant when I flew in to COS airport on a crisp January day. I was on bed rest for two months, prior, due to complications.

I had moved from  VA Beach to Colorado, taking a side trip to hang with my outlaws in Knox for a few days before continuing my journey. 

When I arrived @ COS, waddling through the terminal all by my lonesome, I literally breathed the fresh air and felt instantly rejuvenized. Little did I know how darn big COS was at the time, or so it seemed. 

One of the best parts of waddling through COS was venturing upon a soldier. While I was observing him, he caught me...and winked at this very pregnant waddling woman! Lordy was he handsome! 

I reach the baggage carousel with my dogs and back hurting.
Much to my surprise I find a chauffeur holding a sign with my name on it! 
Who planned this? Nobody has ever fessed up. It could have been the company, my outlaws, my Husband, friends who lived in Denver, the airlines or the hotel where I had booked my stay. I was pampered in the limo during the long haul to a GOG hotel.

Sometimes it's the 'little' things that makes people appreciate humanity.e

Now, the GOG hotel stay is another story which I'll save for a future time


----------



## ABikerSailor

I also remember riding my bicycle in Italy (where bicycle riders are respected), and I was going up a hill.  A truck slowed down, and the driver motioned for me to grab onto the handle and he'd pull me up the hill.

Sometimes, people would slow down and hand you a bottle of water as well.


----------



## Mr. H.

Well, I don't travel overseas. But here at home I make a point to hang out at the local gas station once each month and buy a tank of gas for a total stranger.


----------



## hjmick

My traveling is currently on hold, but for quite some time now I have been quietly and anonymously been paying for the meals of service men and women when I see them in whatever restaurant I may be frequenting...


----------



## sfcalifornia

ABikerSailor said:


> I also remember riding my bicycle in Italy (where bicycle riders are respected), and I was going up a hill.  A truck slowed down, and the driver motioned for me to grab onto the handle and he'd pull me up the hill.
> 
> Sometimes, people would slow down and hand you a bottle of water as well.



That is amazing!  Can you imagine someone doing that in the US?  I suppose they would....  but maybe it just seems more special when it happens to us in a foreign country.

This one didn't happen to me, a friend of mine old me about it.  They were in Tehran, Iran of all places, stuck in a horrendous traffic jam.  A car next to them, recognizing they were foreigners, rolled down their windows and passed cold drinks to my friends, apologizing for the terrible traffic.  For some reason, that one just warmed my heart.


----------



## dblack

I had an epiphany of sorts, last year when traveling in Turkey. 

First of all, was just the notion that, no matter what the cultural barriers, it really all comes down to individuals. We met some remarkably kind and generous people. 

Second, finding myself in a "foreign" land, I was able to see what was going on around me from the position of an observer - and suddenly it was all so much more tolerable. Dumb laws, corrupt policies, strange customs - it was all actually just more 'interesting' than annoying. 

Since coming home, I've tried to take that posture more with all the local idiosyncrasies. In fact, I've taken to the habit of thinking of myself as an 'expat living at home'. All the odd, irrational habits of my neighbors and our political leaders are more tolerable when viewed as "oddities" of a foreign culture (when I can divorce myself from any personal involvement and simply see them as the strange customs of others).


----------



## sfcalifornia

dblack said:


> I had an epiphany of sorts, last year when traveling in Turkey.
> 
> First of all, was just the notion that, no matter what the cultural barriers, it really all comes down to individuals. We met some remarkably kind and generous people.
> 
> Second, finding myself in a "foreign" land, I was able to see what was going on around me from the position of an observer - and suddenly it was all so much more tolerable. Dumb laws, corrupt policies, strange customs - it was all actually just more 'interesting' than annoying.
> 
> Since coming home, I've tried to take that posture more with all the local idiosyncrasies. In fact, I've taken to the habit of thinking of myself as an 'expat living at home'. All the odd, irrational habits of my neighbors and our political leaders are more tolerable when viewed as "oddities" of a foreign culture (when I can divorce myself from any personal involvement and simply see them as the strange customs of others).



It's very true....  We get so wrapped up in our world, we just automatically assume the rest of the world operates the same way we do.  This is so far from the case.   It's easy to scoff at what seems like an inefficient system in another country but as a foreigner, we have to take a step back and understand that it might not be the way we do things in the US but as long as the end result is achievable, does it really matter?  Deep breathing, patience and a sense of humor is often required. 

And you are right about adopting that mentality at home.  If we approach situations with the three things I mentioned above, it makes life easier in the long run.  It's not easy to do, especially when we are busy and frazzled.

I have been to a few countries on the "dangerous" list, Pakistan for example, and no matter how awful the country is portrayed as a whole, I have found most people in this world simply want to build a family and put food on the table.  Meeting folks on an individual basis offers enormous insight into what people really think and ultimately, no matter where you go, they aren't that much different from you and me.

I'm heading to Turkey in a few months for the first time.  I will hit you up for some advice here soon dblack!  Thanks for the insight.


----------



## sfcalifornia

Another random act of kindness story.....

I was traveling through England about 25 years ago with a friend at a time when money was really tight.  We were visiting a museum in Bath when I discovered I had lost a 20 pound note.  Not a huge amount of money but it was enough to make me wince.  My friend suggested I go to the front desk and ask if anyone had turned it in.  Being a cynical American, I snapped at her and said something like, 'c'mon, who in their right mind would turn in such a small amount of money and not keep it'?  I grudgingly went to the front desk and nearly dropped dead with shock as the cashier handed me the 20 pounds and said someone had just turned it in.  Whoever turned that money in will never know how grateful I was for that.


----------



## Mr. H.

That's cool. But did you ever wonder if that cashier peeled off the 20 regardless? That would be double groovy. 

Not an overseas event, but...

A few years ago we stopped at a gas station, filled up, and bought some snacks. The cashier made my change which should have included a $5 bill. She handed me a $50 and some coin. Someone had mistakenly put that 50 in the 5 drawer. I handed it back, and when she realized what happened she just about started crying LOL. She would have lost her job over that one.


----------



## sfcalifornia

Mr. H. said:


> That's cool. But did you ever wonder if that cashier peeled off the 20 regardless? That would be double groovy.
> 
> Not an overseas event, but...
> 
> A few years ago we stopped at a gas station, filled up, and bought some snacks. The cashier made my change which should have included a $5 bill. She handed me a $50 and some coin. Someone had mistakenly put that 50 in the 5 drawer. I handed it back, and when she realized what happened she just about started crying LOL. She would have lost her job over that one.



Lol now that you mention it, I wonder if the cashier did that!  I guess somehow I was meant to have that 20.

You saved that cashier's job, no doubt.  I believe in karma.  Something nice happened to you in return because of what you did.


----------



## Unkotare

Saigon said:


> But sometimes tourists just launch into English, Russian or German without even an 'Excuse me" or asking if I speak their language....I do find that rude, and once or twice have pretended not to understand them as a response.






Asshole.


----------



## sfcalifornia

Unkotare said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> But sometimes tourists just launch into English, Russian or German without even an 'Excuse me" or asking if I speak their language....I do find that rude, and once or twice have pretended not to understand them as a response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole.
Click to expand...


I know it sounds mean at first but I can completely understand Saigon's position on this.

When traveling to foreign countries, there are two words every traveler _must_ learn in the native language:  hello and thank you.  It's not optional.

It is all about respect and a little humble respect can open doors to fantastic experiences while traveling abroad which would otherwise remain shut if the traveler arrogantly assumes the natives should and will automatically speak their own language.  It's true 80% of the world can speak some English but that fact can never be taken for granted.


----------



## Unkotare

sfcalifornia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> But sometimes tourists just launch into English, Russian or German without even an 'Excuse me" or asking if I speak their language....I do find that rude, and once or twice have pretended not to understand them as a response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it sounds mean at first but I can completely understand Saigon's position on this.
> 
> When traveling to foreign countries, there are two words every traveler _must_ learn in the native language:  hello and thank you.  It's not optional.
> 
> It is all about respect and a little humble respect can open doors to fantastic experiences while traveling abroad which would otherwise remain shut if the traveler arrogantly assumes the natives should and will automatically speak their own language.  It's true 80% of the world can speak some English but that fact can never be taken for granted.
Click to expand...




Someone else being rude (or much more likely, just clueless) does not excuse a turd like miss saigon from being an asshole. Not being an asshole is always an option.


----------



## Saigon

sfcalifornia said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> But sometimes tourists just launch into English, Russian or German without even an 'Excuse me" or asking if I speak their language....I do find that rude, and once or twice have pretended not to understand them as a response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it sounds mean at first but I can completely understand Saigon's position on this.
> 
> When traveling to foreign countries, there are two words every traveler _must_ learn in the native language:  hello and thank you.  It's not optional.
> 
> It is all about respect and a little humble respect can open doors to fantastic experiences while traveling abroad which would otherwise remain shut if the traveler arrogantly assumes the natives should and will automatically speak their own language.  It's true 80% of the world can speak some English but that fact can never be taken for granted.
Click to expand...


Exactly that! 

It takes two minutes to learn "hello" and "thanks" in any language, and even if you can't get those you can start with "excuse me, do ou speak English" rather than "Hey - where's the post office?".


----------



## Unkotare

Saigon said:


> sfcalifornia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it sounds mean at first but I can completely understand Saigon's position on this.
> 
> When traveling to foreign countries, there are two words every traveler _must_ learn in the native language:  hello and thank you.  It's not optional.
> 
> It is all about respect and a little humble respect can open doors to fantastic experiences while traveling abroad which would otherwise remain shut if the traveler arrogantly assumes the natives should and will automatically speak their own language.  It's true 80% of the world can speak some English but that fact can never be taken for granted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly that!
> 
> It takes two minutes to learn "hello" and "thanks" in any language, and even if you can't get those you can start with "excuse me, do ou speak English" rather than "Hey - where's the post office?".
Click to expand...



It takes zero seconds to NOT be an asshole.


----------



## Saigon

> It takes zero seconds to NOT be an asshole.



In your case - apparently not. 

I can't think of much more asshole-lke behaviour than stalking people on an internet forum.


----------



## Unkotare

Saigon said:


> It takes zero seconds to NOT be an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your case - apparently not. .
Click to expand...





You've admitted to being an asshole, and in exactly the pretentious manner that would be expected of you from your attitude here. You're just a shitty person. It wouldn't hurt to at least consider doing something about that.






Of course you won't.


----------



## yazi

That type of issue is common when you go for the tour of any country because your language is not understand those peoples and you also not understand and main problem is understanding the communication...


----------



## Mr. H.

As we pulled up to the shopping mall I noticed an elderly lady pushing her yet more elderly mother in a wheel chair. In the pouring rain. 

I parked my car then went over and held my umbrella over the two of them while the mother was loaded into their vehicle. 

Mission accomplished. 


Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Mr. H.

I was on the receiving end of random kindness years ago. Standing in a freezing driving rain hawking Tootsie Rolls raising funds for handicapped kids. Lady pulls up and offers to buy me dinner at the mall. She and hubby own the cafeteria got profoundly handicapped child. Says I'm doing good deed there. Score free food. 


Sent from my ass using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## IsaacNewton

I had biked to a local convenience store, parked the bike out front with the lock and chain just hanging on the wheel not really locked (takes too long apparently). As I was coming out of the store a kid had grabbed my bike and took off on it straight into traffic (two lane city road). I was right on his tail just an arms reach away but he got away so I thought the bike was gone. I called the police and about 10 minutes later a cop showed up and asked if I called about the bike, I said yes, he said someone has it a block away.

Some guy that lives in the neighborhood had seen me chasing the kid and he had followed him in his car, pulled up along side of him and asked why he just stolen that bike. The kid stopped, dropped the bike, and the driver picked it up, took it to his house and called the police. All happened in 10 minutes. Got the bike back, paid him what I had in my pocket. The driver's family and neighbors, maybe 15 of them, were out front when we pulled up in the police car. Everyone grinning.

Rather odd how something like that happens. Kindness can be found anywhere.


----------



## ABikerSailor

And you know, random acts of kindness don't really cost all that much, but the good feeling you get from doing it (as well as the shock value of the people who see it) are all good things as far as I'm concerned.

Went to the store last winter, just after a really hard cold snap and was standing in line ahead of a young couple.  They were sitting there looking at the cooked chickens and meatloaf in the hot bar next to the check out line and teasing each other about not being able to eat a chicken.  I then looked at them and told them that roasted chicken is actually pretty decent food, and since they cooked pretty good meals at that United they should get one for dinner.

They then looked at me and said they couldn't afford it.  I looked in their basket and all they had was one banana, and a small container of instant coffee, and (I think) one can of soup.  I then told them to grab one and that I would pay for it, because I remember what it's like to not have much in the way of grocery money. 

The look of shock on their face and the cashier's was priceless, and I stayed warm for the rest of that cold day from the good feelings.


----------



## Unkotare

IsaacNewton said:


> I had biked to a local convenience store, parked the bike out front with the lock and chain just hanging on the wheel not really locked (takes too long apparently). As I was coming out of the store a kid had grabbed my bike and took off on it straight into traffic (two lane city road). I was right on his tail just an arms reach away but he got away so I thought the bike was gone. I called the police and about 10 minutes later a cop showed up and asked if I called about the bike, I said yes, he said someone has it a block away.
> 
> Some guy that lives in the neighborhood had seen me chasing the kid and he had followed him in his car, pulled up along side of him and asked why he just stolen that bike. The kid stopped, dropped the bike, and the driver picked it up, took it to his house and called the police. All happened in 10 minutes. Got the bike back, paid him what I had in my pocket. The driver's family and neighbors, maybe 15 of them, were out front when we pulled up in the police car. Everyone grinning.
> 
> Rather odd how something like that happens. Kindness can be found anywhere.








And then the guy, the kid's father,sent him out three more times that day, making around $500 bucks on the day. The next day, the kid's three brothers joined the operation and...


----------



## OldLady

Okay.  I've got one:
I was driving from Connecticut to Maine one Friday night with my 7 year old son and (another female) cousin in my old VW bug.  We pulled into a highway rest stop on 495 so my son could pee; it was more a truck turn off than a rest stop--no facilities or lights.  After walking my son to the bushes, we returned to the car and it wouldn't start for love, money or all the cursing I could summon.  This was before cell phone days.  Luckily, a cop was there and saw I was having trouble.  He radioed a tow truck and left, saying it would be about half an hour.

It was summer.  We sat in the car with the windows down, waiting for road side assistance.  A minute or two after the cop left we started hearing laughing, hooting and hollering coming from the belt of trees that separated the turn-off from the highway.   A couple of very inebriated guys appeared from the trees and hollered over, asking if I needed help.  I hollered back, no, but thanks, a tow was on the way.

More laughing, hooting, hollering and the sound of splintering beer bottles from the trees.  The two guys stood there consulting.   I felt pretty threatened at that point, instinctively didn't want to be trapped, so I ordered my son to stay in the car, put up his window and lock the doors. (No worries about my cousin--she had gone semi-hysterical and broken out the Oreos).  I got out and casually leaned against the car, keys in my fingers, ready to try and make the assholes bleed if they came closer.  Which of course, they did.

One asked me if I'd like to have a little fun, some stupid shit like that, and I told him no, but thanks again, guys.  Then I saw that my 7 year old had gotten out of the car and was standing behind me with a broken piece of the seatbelt housing as a weapon.  The guys were still walking (staggering more like) and coaxing, "Aw come on honey, you'll have fun..."   I was about as furious at that point as I have ever been in my life, because no one makes my seven year old watch his mother get raped.

Just before they got close enough for the situation to turn ugly, out of the darkness walks a man whose car I hadn't noticed there before.  He asked if I was having trouble, and I told him a truck was on its way, but we had a while to wait.  He went over to the drunks and talked to them low like, I have no idea what he said, but one of them gave my son a very sloppy apology, saying he didn't mean to scare him, and they retreated back into the trees.  The hero got his flashlight, diagnosed my starter problem and stood there with me until the tow truck arrived, pretending he had nothing better to do.

I was pretending to be calm and all put together, but I have never forgotten that guy and I hope he knows how much I appreciated him that night. My "Thank you" didn't cover it.


----------



## Dhara

People are always saying New Yorkers are aloof, unfriendly.  I grew up there and never found that to be true.  It's more that in a crowded bus or subway, NYers instinctively give each other a bit more space.

I went back to NY after moving away to meet my bio mom for the first time in 25 years.  I'd flown all day and was exhausted, I'd rented a car and for the life of me couldn't figure out how to get the damn key out.  I was nearly hysterically.

A man I don't know came over seeing my distress and offered to help.  Within second's the key was removed and I was on my way to my room to sleep.

Small kindnesses make a HUGE difference.


----------



## OldLady

Dhara said:


> People are always saying New Yorkers are aloof, unfriendly.  I grew up there and never found that to be true.  It's more that in a crowded bus or subway, NYers instinctively give each other a bit more space.
> 
> I went back to NY after moving away to meet my bio mom for the first time in 25 years.  I'd flown all day and was exhausted, I'd rented a car and for the life of me couldn't figure out how to get the damn key out.  I was nearly hysterically.
> 
> A man I don't know came over seeing my distress and offered to help.  Within second's the key was removed and I was on my way to my room to sleep.
> 
> Small kindnesses make a HUGE difference.


I've only been there once, but I decided right then that New Yorkers are actually the most patient people in the world.  There is a line for EVERYTHING, and people at your elbow and breathing down your neck everywhere you turn.  God, I'd go crazy there.


----------



## Dhara

OldLady said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are always saying New Yorkers are aloof, unfriendly.  I grew up there and never found that to be true.  It's more that in a crowded bus or subway, NYers instinctively give each other a bit more space.
> 
> I went back to NY after moving away to meet my bio mom for the first time in 25 years.  I'd flown all day and was exhausted, I'd rented a car and for the life of me couldn't figure out how to get the damn key out.  I was nearly hysterically.
> 
> A man I don't know came over seeing my distress and offered to help.  Within second's the key was removed and I was on my way to my room to sleep.
> 
> Small kindnesses make a HUGE difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only been there once, but I decided right then that New Yorkers are actually the most patient people in the world.  There is a line for EVERYTHING, and people at your elbow and breathing down your neck everywhere you turn.  God, I'd go crazy there.
Click to expand...

Sure, I'm not into big cities anymore.  But when I lived there I though NY was the center of the universe.  I loved growing up in Brooklyn.  The neighborhoods were like small towns.  Everyone knew each other, all the moms were at home and as a kid you couldn't get away with a whole lot of mischief.


----------

